# How many babies do boers have?



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my first time breeding a boer girl she isn't due till 12/12 or 1/11 and she is a ff and huge I bred her with my ND first but a month later my boer buck was out with the girls and he did try to breed her not sure if they did or not so any ways she is huge!!! I am afraid of her baby/babies being too big so I was curious if they are known for multiples or not









This doesn't even show how big she really is but u can kinda see


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm told normally just two. But I am new to Boers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are mostly trippy. Only twice with singles, different does.
Then there's the sisters who take turns having quads every other year.
Is she getting grain & how much?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My uncle raised boers when I was little. His herd typically had twins and triplets, but I have heard of them having quads before but none of his did. I have one boer in my Nubian herd and she had twins last year when all my Nubians had triplets! So I would say roughly between 2 to 4 kids depending on genetics and how they were fed at and before breeding time. If they were flushed then there is a chance of triplets or quads. I think twins and triplets are more common place. My boer carries wide and is already a good size. Maybe a boer person will add info on here but to me they seem to carry wider then other goats.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She get half cup grain to a cup in am and pm and free choice hay I feed her just what I have done withy Nubian and cross breed does she is a little pushy I am going to cut back a little on grain the hay is good quality grass hay they also have ton to graze on


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a boer pregnancy story: I had a doe (Faith) who got super huge every time I bred her. Her first kidding was a single (buck) who was pretty big at birth, but definitely not what I was expecting. Her second kidding was twins; one buck and one doe. The buck was about the same size as her first buckling (single birth), but the doeling was about 5 minutes from knocking on heavens gates (my avatar goat). She came along nicely and actually surpassed her brother size wise at about 4-5 months of age. I am super proud of her! 

In summary: It all depends on the goat, but usually twins. You can flush them (increase feed before breeding) which will cause the doe to release more eggs. Therefore; depending on your feeding schedule; you could have anything between singles - triplets (with a possibility of quads). 

If I were to guess on the picture I would probably say twins. 

Hope this helps!

Patrick


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Here's a boer pregnancy story: I had a doe (Faith) who got super huge every time I bred her. Her first kidding was a single (buck) who was pretty big at birth, but definitely not what I was expecting. Her second kidding was twins; one buck and one doe. The buck was about the same size as her first buckling (single birth), but the doeling was about 5 minutes from knocking on heavens gates (my avatar goat). She came along nicely and actually surpassed her brother size wise at about 4-5 months of age. I am super proud of her!  In summary: It all depends on the goat, but usually twins. You can flush them (increase feed before breeding) which will cause the doe to release more eggs. Therefore; depending on your feeding schedule; you could have anything between singles - triplets (with a possibility of quads).  If I were to guess on the picture I would probably say twins.  Hope this helps! Patrick


Thx I am super nervous cause she is so big with at least a month and a half to go I don't think I am over feeding but thinking of cutting her back my father inlaw use to sneak them treats but I put a stop to that right after breeding in fear of having too big of kids hopefully she will have twins or triplets


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well! You will have to post an update when she has them.  I love little goat pictures!!! 

Patrick


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I will!!! I love to see all the pics of them also


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding. 

With boers as mentioned, twins are the norm, but sometimes you may see trips with certain Does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well the more she has usually the smaller they are so hope for 2 or more. I know people bump their grain up the last month or so.....I do not. I'm OK with 7-8 pound kids and easy to deliver. I cross my legs and say ouch every time someone says they have bigger then that lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Well the more she has usually the smaller they are so hope for 2 or more. I know people bump their grain up the last month or so.....I do not. I'm OK with 7-8 pound kids and easy to deliver. I cross my legs and say ouch every time someone says they have bigger then that lol


i am very happy with smaller healthy kids as a women who had a 10lb 6once baby I don't wish that on anyone lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my girl

















She doesn't like to hold still for camera lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have one doe that twins, the rest have trips or quads


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goatgirl16 said:


> i am very happy with smaller healthy kids as a women who had a 10lb 6once baby I don't wish that on anyone lol


Wow!!!! I thought my 8lb1oz was big.
Your girl has a good baby bump on her but I give up on trying to guess how many they have in them. All my trips I had I thought for sure they were done at 2 or I swore some had more in them. I wish you happy kidding with small kids


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think she looks good. Keep it up and happy kidding.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Wow!!!! I thought my 8lb1oz was big. Your girl has a good baby bump on her but I give up on trying to guess how many they have in them. All my trips I had I thought for sure they were done at 2 or I swore some had more in them. I wish you happy kidding with small kids


I have a terrible time guessing how many lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I think she looks good. Keep it up and happy kidding.


Thx!!! I can't wait too the babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Wow!!!! I thought my 8lb1oz was big.
> Your girl has a good baby bump on her but I give up on trying to guess how many they have in them. All my trips I had I thought for sure they were done at 2 or I swore some had more in them. I wish you happy kidding with small kids


I had a 13 pounder (single) from a 105lb alpine doe this year! I thought I'd never get him out, he was half the size of his mom by 6 weeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> I have a terrible time guessing how many lol


I'm gonna guess twin does


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

In my experience with my Boers you can expect 1 or 2 the first time. Keep in mind none of my Does are 100% so that might change things. Not sure?? I do have some that are 3/4 Boer. Typically my girls have twins. I had 1 set of trips last year from a Boer x Nubian and she was a FF. Judging by the pics my guess would be a big single or a set of twins. But if I have learned anything over the years just when you think you got it figured out...they pull a wild card!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Springkids,a line I stole from a good friend, "Goats always make liars out of us."


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have to agree just when I think I have something figured out one of them will go out of there way to prove me wrong!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a Nubian doe this spring who didn't look super huge have triplets. They were all smaller 4-5 lbs each, and she had all three in about 20 minutes. I also had a Saanen doe have a 15 lb single buck kid this year, I had to help pull him. Most of my Boers usually have twins and triplets. I had one doe that would quad every year. She usually needed help though because the kids would get tangled up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a 14 from my saanen. I'm small which is why I like goats I can man handle  but almost killed me and her. The way I look at it though is I have more money and love in that doe then the kids. I don't care if my kids have to take longer to catch up to the larger born I still have a happy healthy momma. My opinion any ways.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I had a Nubian doe this spring who didn't look super huge have triplets. They were all smaller 4-5 lbs each, and she had all three in about 20 minutes. I also had a Saanen doe have a 15 lb single buck kid this year, I had to help pull him. Most of my Boers usually have twins and triplets. I had one doe that would quad every year. She usually needed help though because the kids would get tangled up.


Ohhh gosh!!! I can't even think of quads. I had 12 sets of triplets and I think they are more trouble then they are worth. I just gave up after the third set and would pull a kid and bottle feed or sell. Before that I only ever had 1 set of trips and she made it seem so easy. She fed them all and they grew great and she kept her weight on. I want no trips this year all twins


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Well said Springkids,a line I stole from a good friend, "Goats always make liars out of us."


That is so true! I have one doe that always kidded at the same time in the morning every year. . . well until this last year. . . She threw a curve ball and had them in the evening which was a good thing as she had triplets and the last two came at the same time and she couldn't figure out which one to clean so we had to move in to clear airways while she looked at them like "oh dear" "Now what!". I think goats like to make liars out of us!

I think she looks good and just have that gut feeling maybe twins. I actually prefer twins over singles any day because it helps to keep the udders balanced. If she does have a single try to make sure that one side doesn't get neglected. I noticed kids favor a certain side.


----------

